

PyCon 2012 Branding: A Design Timelapse - idan
http://gazit.me/2012/02/01/iterations.html

======
lmkg
I only watched about 3 minutes, but I'm already floored by the amount of work
and attention to detail that goes into concepts that eventually get scrapped.
I respect the amount of... character? humility? experience? that it takes to
spend hours on something, and still be able to look at it with a critical eye
and be willing to give it up in favor of something better.

------
yuvadam
Love the concept, Idan. You should do more of these, they give an amazing
glimpse into how design work actually gets done.

For someone like me that has worse-than-amateur photoshop skills, this is a
goldmine. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
jlogsdon
I thoroughly enjoyed watching it; I've never seen the process a designer goes
through when creating posters like this. It's what I imagine watching a code
cast would be like if you have no programming experience.

------
alabut
" _TL;DR it turns out that design is a lot of work, just like code._ "

The funny thing is that as much work as Idan is showing here, he's making the
design process look a lot shorter than it is or can be by only showing part of
it, the pixel pushing. Often the art direction (doodling on paper for ideas,
surfing the web for inspiration, etc) can take at least as long or even
longer, especially if it's a side project where you can wait for the muse to
strike.

~~~
idan
So true.

------
farlington
I like timelapses like these, because often, finished work can appear obvious
to people who aren't designers. They can't imagine that it would take several
hours to complete something seemingly simple or minimal. But watching a
designer work reveals interesting parts of the thought process and the myriad
decisions involved.

~~~
celoyd
It’s a lot like programming in that way. I’ve done enough of both that it bums
me out when I see programmers looking at designers and saying “what’s the big
deal, it’s just drawings” and designers looking at programmers and saying
“what’s the big deal, it’s just logic”.

Simple stuff tends to be hard because tiny mistakes are easy to spot.

------
MCompeau
Like most others in the thread I really enjoyed the time lapse. This reminds
me of the popularity of Notch's (Minecraft creator) live stream of his entries
for Ludum Dare.

There seems to be a lot of appeal in watching a talented practitioner do their
work. Even more so if there is a way for the audience and the "performer" to
communicate throughout the process.

Given the number of live streaming services that already exist like Justin.tv
I wonder if there is merit in creating an aggregation site that allows people
to screencast their work organized under different disciplines.

------
niyazpk
Does not work for me because Dropbox is blocking the image & video due to high
bandwidth consumption: <http://i.imgur.com/omLAq.png>

~~~
idan
Whoops, I moved media to S3, should work again

------
XcodeNoob
Loved it.

Incredible to watch. Offered a rich perspective into your design process.
Demonstrated to me unique use cases of Photoshop. Documented change in vision
and approach. Showed me how to do simple things I never thought to try.

Made me feel at the end that with enough work, vision, and the creativity to
evolve, I too can create something beautiful.

~~~
whatusername
Just as an FYI -- That's not Photoshop. It's Illustrator.

Use Photoshop for pushing individual pixels around (ie Photos), and
Illustrator for Vector art (ie - drawing on a tablet)

------
phreanix
That was awesome. A couple of times there I thought to myself, "he nailed it",
but then you went and made it ever better. This is why I will always have a
healthy respect for good designers and programmers. It's never done until it's
perfect.

------
jerfelix
Imagine how long it would have taken if he was constantly interrupted with
email and facebook!

I was mesmerized watching this video. Very cool. I kept wanting to tell him
"Make sure you press save!"

------
ChuckMcM
He like totally copied that picture of a snake :-)

I enjoyed the time-lapse as well. And especially liked the evolution of the
python.

------
idan
Sorry -- video fixed, dropbox capped the bandwidth. It's on S3 now, should be
working.

------
gkelly
Eyes are hard because they convey a ton. This was fantastic to watch.

